# Do we stand a chance of moving to the USA?



## jo476 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi all,

My partner and i really want to move to America but dont know if we stand a chance? My partner is an senior electrical engineer/dive technician on a offshore dive ship and is currently employed by a UK based company. I have a Psychology degree and currently work as a project co-ordinator in the education sector. Does anyone know whether or not we would be able to get a visa?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Given that you both seem to have university level degrees, you probably fall under the "skilled professional" category, which means you can try and find jobs where your employers could justify hiring a foreigner. Depends a bit on whether you're looking for a "non-immigrant" visa (like an H1B, for instance) or an immigrant visa (i.e. green card).

Now, you mention your "partner" - just be aware that if one of you finds a job and gets a visa, the "partner" has no claim on a visa as a dependent unless you are husband and wife. The US doesn't recognize any other sort of partners.

Take a look at the visa information pages for the London consulate Visa Services U.S. Embassy London
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ameri_stralian89 (Apr 1, 2009)

sure u can make it. but the usa is hard. ive lived here for 20 years. so if u and ur (partner) come here, just know. that there is no MM marraige or FF marraige. and the laws suck. dont ever lose ur visa. ive seen INS AND ICE arrest lots of ppl for not having proof of residency.


----------

